# Do the tapes have other "side effects"?



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I'm finding that my confidence is so improved that I can express myself in situations where I would normally have shrugged things off or buried the thought.Has anyone else found any behavioural changes like this? I wonder if this will last?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2001)

Hi Jane,The change you mention is often commented upon, also reduced anxiety levels, better sleeping patterns, clearer perspective, higher self esteem and others have all been reported







I developed the program to fit in with normal development processes we have as humans, the program looks to helping many facets of life as well as the IBS, becuase as all sufferers know, IBS affects many areas of life not just bowel / digestion issues but as those mentioned above. If we can feel better in ourselves, we become more attuned to the progress and embrace it.The changes will develop and deepen as you learn, and learn to remember to use them







Please your doing well







Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jane, I have personally found some extra bonuses to the tapes, some of which Mike mentioned here.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

